# Opening firefox in Sandboxie.



## pronoob (May 17, 2016)

Hey guys! I came here cause you guys may know how to do this. Basically I want to make it so when I click a link it opens firefox in Sandboxie.  Is this possible? If so how do you do it? I came here cause I thought maybe I could write a script or something.


----------



## truth teller (May 17, 2016)

set your default html file and http protocol handler to 
	
	



```
"%programfiles%\Sandboxie\Start.exe" "%programfiles%\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -osint -url "%1"
```
if you are using firefox as the default browser it should be 
	
	



```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FirefoxHTML\shell\open\command
```
 and 
	
	



```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FirefoxURL\shell\open\command
```

ymmv


----------

